# 1/4 Collet Adapter Stuck



## codycoyote (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi there,
I bought a new Ridgid Router (R2901) with a 1/4 collet adapter and may have tried to put it together wrong. I put the adapter into the router and then screwed the collet nut overtop. The 1/4 adapter is now stuck inside it and I can't get it out. While I was originally screwing it in, the adapter closed up a bit and now the bit won't even fit into it.
I've tried pulling it out many ways and it won't budge. Has this happened to anyone? 
Any advice is greatly appreciated!
Cody


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You NEVER screw the collet nut down without a bit in it. Take the nut off and tap all around the collet from the sides with a light hammer and a pin punch and it should eventually let go. Once it lets go you may be able to spread the slots open with a thin bladed screwdriver. That really isn't the ideal way to do it but it probably is the only option available to you. A slide hammer with a round headed screw hooked onto the bottom edge of the collet would be better.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here's the PDF's...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Put the collet over a vise opened just enough to hold it above the jaws...take a straight punch that will fit into the collet and touching the 1/4" adapter and tap lightly to push the adapter out the bottom...

Then throw the adapter out, closely examine the inside of the collet and if scored, throw it out also...

That component holds very sharp 25,000RPM whir lie things and you don't want to take a chance...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

codycoyote said:


> Hi there,
> I bought a new Ridgid Router (R2901) with a 1/4 collet adapter and may have tried to put it together wrong. I put the adapter into the router and then screwed the collet nut overtop. The 1/4 adapter is now stuck inside it and I can't get it out. While I was originally screwing it in, the adapter closed up a bit and now the bit won't even fit into it.
> I've tried pulling it out many ways and it won't budge. Has this happened to anyone?
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!
> Cody


Hi Cody,you will get the right advice from the Members here.Happy New Year & welcome to Router Forums.james jj777746


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Cody


----------

